# How hard to change Head Gasket??



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

I bought a 97 Altima last week, and as I was driving home, 20 miles off the lot, the head gasket blew. I thought (and hoped) that it was just a thrown timing chain. But I took it to a shop and had them daignose it, and they said that I blew the head gasket and the head. I am wondering 1) How expensive is a new head and head gasket?? and 2) How hard is it to replace them?? Thanks for the help in advance. The motor is the stock front drive KA24DE. Thanks.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

afroeman said:


> I bought a 97 Altima last week, and as I was driving home, 20 miles off the lot, the head gasket blew. I thought (and hoped) that it was just a thrown timing chain. But I took it to a shop and had them daignose it, and they said that I blew the head gasket and the head. I am wondering 1) How expensive is a new head and head gasket?? and 2) How hard is it to replace them?? Thanks for the help in advance. The motor is the stock front drive KA24DE. Thanks.


im going to completely honest with you. its easier (and more than likely cheaper) to change out the engine for a newer one than it is to change the head gasket. not even joking around. youre looking at a 1600 dollar dealer job and about 3-4 days with lots of headaches if you want to do it yourself. you can have an entire engine changed out in 2 days for about 600-700 dollars depending on how much you pay for the engine. 

www.car-part.com


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> im going to completely honest with you. its easier (and more than likely cheaper) to change out the engine for a newer one than it is to change the head gasket. not even joking around. youre looking at a 1600 dollar dealer job and about 3-4 days with lots of headaches if you want to do it yourself. you can have an entire engine changed out in 2 days for about 600-700 dollars depending on how much you pay for the engine.
> 
> www.car-part.com


DAMMIT!! That's what I was afraid of. I've done plenty of swaps but I've never actually changed out a head gasket. Thanks for the assistance.


----------

